# equipdesign aion - wow



## Grimmjow19 (23. August 2009)

welche designs gefallen euch besser die in wow oder aion? 

aion:

http://aion.mmosite.com/guide/suit.shtml

wow:

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/armorsets/


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Das Thema gabs auch schonma wenn ich net ganz irre...musst es nur wieer hoch holen dann gehts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (23. August 2009)

Also als Caster gefällt mir Aion wesentlich besser. Da sehen die Roben nicht so nach Röcken aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

Hm...ich fand manche Rüstungen in Wow einfach nur Imba (Schami T6 *sabber*), andere billig (das neue Arena Gedöns).

Ich finde manche in Aion einfach nur toll (Elyos Lvl 50 Platte *sabber*), aber andere (das Draconicsetgedöns) richtig schlecht.

Wie soll ich jetzt auf die Umfrage ehrlich antworten? Da würde ein "Teil, Teils" fehlen, es geht nur von einem extrem ins andere...ich wähle einfach mal die Aion Sets, was aber nicht heißt das ich die grundsätzlich besser finde.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (23. August 2009)

die WoW sets sehen seit WOTLK einfach nur noch grottig saus....da sehen selbst runescape sets besser aus -.-.
Classic Sets fand ich richtig geil, aber die trägt heutzutage ja niemand mehr.
Aion schlägt WoW in sachen rüstungs design um 10000x...da brauch man nicht diskutieren^^.


----------



## Kuman (23. August 2009)

Ich finds net gut, dass fast alle in Aion ne lange Robe oder irgend einen Umhang bis zum Boden haben. Wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach nix anderes gewöhnt, aber ich finde die WoW-Rüstungen besser^^


----------



## Tommsen (23. August 2009)

Da ich Wow PvP Spieler bin, ganz klar die AION Sets...


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Robe?!Umhang bis zum Boden?!?!

Also ich hab schon nen paar n Robejn gesehen klar...war aber mehr die Ausnahmen als die Regel...ma abgesehen vom startgebiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuman (23. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Also ich hab schon nen paar n Robejn gesehen klar...war aber mehr die Ausnahmen als die Regel...ma abgesehen vom startgebiet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja, am Anfang wurde ja n Link gepostet und da haben alle männlichen Chars lange Roben...


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Ja gut...das sind nen paar Sets...aber da du ja deine Itemskins ändern kannst...kein Prob...


----------



## Grimmjow19 (23. August 2009)

Kuman schrieb:


> Naja, am Anfang wurde ja n Link gepostet und da haben alle männlichen Chars lange Roben...



in wow haben auch alle stoffis lange roben bis auf mage t8


----------



## chiller44 (23. August 2009)

ich mach mir aufjedenfall ein asmodier! ich finde da sehen die sets geiler aus^^


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (23. August 2009)

Kuman schrieb:


> Ich finds net gut, dass fast alle in Aion ne lange Robe oder irgend einen Umhang bis zum Boden haben. Wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach nix anderes gewöhnt, aber ich finde die WoW-Rüstungen besser^^



o.O wo du recht hast hast du recht...in dem geposteten link oben sind eigentlich NUR roben zusehen...da fehlen ziemlich viele Platten rüstungs sets usw.!


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

chiller44 schrieb:


> ich mach mir aufjedenfall ein asmodier! ich finde da sehen die sets geiler aus^^



Darf ich raten was du spielst?

Einen weiblichen Char, warscheinlich was mit Platte, und du bist männlich^^.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (23. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> o.O wo du recht hast hast du recht...in dem geposteten link oben sind eigentlich NUR roben zusehen...da fehlen ziemlich viele Platten rüstungs sets usw.!



jaaa sind auch alles roben such dir eine aus und wähl dann oben platte leder oder sonst was aus :> 

http://aion.mmosite.com/guide/suit/common_10_3.shtml


----------



## Freewalker (23. August 2009)

Durch die Rüstungen nimmt der Char gleich mal n paar Kilo zu. Zumindest was das aussehen betrifft^^ Gefallen mir aber


----------



## Bader1 (24. August 2009)

Ich weiss ned mir kommen die Aion Sets bissl zu Asia mäßig rüber ://
Die sehen(für mich) ned wirklich besser aus als die von Metin2 etc
Aber jeder hat nen anderen Geschmack.


----------



## HUNTER-LEADER (24. August 2009)

Glasklar WoW. Die von Aion gehören in ein Hit 'em up Game aber net in sowas. Errinert mich an Tekken 5. Und tut diese Vergleiche mal ins Allgemeine und net ins Aion forum, und dan noch mit ner Umfrage, da is doch klar das über 85% Aion wählen.


----------



## Yiraja (24. August 2009)

HUNTER-LEADER schrieb:


> Glasklar WoW. Die von Aion gehören in ein Hit 'em up Game aber net in sowas. Errinert mich an Tekken 5. Und tut diese Vergleiche mal ins Allgemeine und net ins Aion forum, und dan noch mit ner Umfrage, da is doch klar das über 85% Aion wählen.



... , dafür bieten die wenigstens abwechslung im gegensatz zu wow wo jedes set wenns für ne andere klasse angepasst wird bloß ne neue lackierung bekommt. Die Einfallslosigkeit von Blizz sollte mal bestraft werden^^


----------



## pbast6 (24. August 2009)

Wo ist den das Problem wen ein Aisatisches Spiel <------ Asiatisch <------- Kleiderung hat. Also wir Deutschen können uns echt über alles aufregen

@HUNTER-LEADER
Naja, wer sagt den das es net soclhe Kleidung in einem MMO geben darf. WoW ? Nur weil die Entwickler in dem Spiel einen eigenen Rüstungsstyle entwickelthaben dürfen andere Spiele auch GANZ ander aussehen. Schließlich wollen immer alle neues. Und dann meckern se drüber das sie das net kennen und warum macht man es nicht wie im Spiel XY. Macht man das, ist es direkt ein Klon vom Spiel XY.


----------



## ShaPhan (24. August 2009)

Ein jeder schreit immer ganz laut, Aion kann man nicht mit WoW vergleichen.
Also vergleich ich auch nicht die Rüstungen !!!

Und vorallem so etwas zu vergleichen, daß kpl. vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängig ist funtkioniert nicht.

Denn !!! Geschmäcker sind verschieden, sonst wären viele Männer alleine ( denkt mal drüber nach )


----------



## Bader1 (24. August 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Wo ist den das Problem wen ein Aisatisches Spiel <------ Asiatisch <------- Kleiderung hat. Also wir Deutschen können uns echt über alles aufregen
> 
> @HUNTER-LEADER
> Naja, wer sagt den das es net soclhe Kleidung in einem MMO geben darf. WoW ? Nur weil die Entwickler in dem Spiel einen eigenen Rüstungsstyle entwickelthaben dürfen andere Spiele auch GANZ ander aussehen. Schließlich wollen immer alle neues. Und dann meckern se drüber das sie das net kennen und warum macht man es nicht wie im Spiel XY. Macht man das, ist es direkt ein Klon vom Spiel XY.



Hier ist die Frage was einen besser gefällt und ich flame auch nicht die Aion Sets, ich steh halt ned so auf Asia Style.


----------



## Meowi (24. August 2009)

Ich hab in Wow nen Mage gespielt und war damals, als ich kurz Lineage gezockt hatte sowas von entäuscht von den rüstungen... von lvl 1 bis 70 (Ja, damals die 70er zeiten.. -_-") Immer des gleiche equipment... das einzige, was sich geändert hat waren:
Textur oder Farbe der brust/beine/schuhe/blabla
Das einzige, was sich da wirklich geändert hatte waren schultern (da gabs nen paar verschiedene) und helm... dolle wurst..

In aion haste im low-lvl bereich vom rüstungs-design schonma mehr 100% mehr verschiedene sachen als im WOW endgame ^^


----------



## Bexx13 (24. August 2009)

Mir gefällt definitv Aion in der Hinsicht besser, und wenn man mal ein Teil bekommt, was einem nicht so gefällt, kann man ja noch färben oder gar das Design eines andren Items benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Super Sache!
Alleine die Art und Weise, wie Umhänge und Roben sich bewegen beim Laufen oder sogar im Stehen, finde ich extrem gelungen.
Bisher hab ich in Aion noch nix gesehen was mir überhaupt nicht gefiel.

Bexx


----------



## Vartez (24. August 2009)

Aion schafft etwas was WoW nicht geschafft hat, für jede Klasse ein eigenes Set und dan nochmal anderes aussehen bei der jeweils anderen Fraktion UND das sie GUT aussehen =)

*nebenbei auf Aion rumklick wie wild*Hämmer**


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Naja....früher hatte in WoW auch jede KLasse ihr eigenes Set also kannste das so net stehen lassen...mitlerweile is es halt einheitsbrei...


----------



## Kizna (24. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Naja....früher hatte in WoW auch jede KLasse ihr eigenes Set also kannste das so net stehen lassen...mitlerweile is es halt einheitsbrei...



Ja, früher wo Paladine noch aussahen wie Männer und Druiden ihre eigenen Schultern rauchen konnten. Wo Magier in jede Disko Leben reingebracht haben und Schurken noch aussahen wie es ihre Klasse auch versprach .... früher war alles besser ... naja vieleicht nicht, aber zumindestens waren die Sets noch orginal und einzigartig.


----------



## mvposse (24. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hm...ich fand manche Rüstungen in Wow einfach nur Imba (Schami T6 *sabber*), andere billig (das neue Arena Gedöns).


ja Schami T6 HAMMER!!!!!

und stell mal die frage in beiden forums sonst is ja klar das jeder _AION drückt


----------



## Norjena (24. August 2009)

Mich würde interessieren welche Pappnase auf "beide schlecht" gedrückt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .


----------



## Dormamu (24. August 2009)

T6 Hexenmeister in WoW ich fand es ssoo geil wolte ich immer haben. Nun mir gefallen die neuen T-Stes schon aber die Arena Sachen sehen so übertrieben scheiße aus. In Aion find ich die Stoff und Platten Rüstung geil. Deshalb mal Aion gedrückt. Abgesehen von manchen Farben aber die kann man ja ändern.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (24. August 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Nur weil die Entwickler in dem Spiel einen eigenen *Rüstungsstyle* entwickelthaben dürfen andere Spiele auch GANZ ander aussehen.



wo hat WoW den einen richtig eigenen "rüstungsstil"....nirgendswo: die sets sehen seit WOTLK  absolut monoton und vorallem FALSCH aus. In einem Setting wie WoW passen aktuelle rüstungssets einfach absolt NICHT rein.
WoW Sets verfolgen keinen eigenen stil, keine eigene richtung...mit jedem patch wird etwas nur noch grotesk aussehenderes hinzugefügt was mit alten sets absolut nichts mehr gemein hat. Rogues mit Schulterleuchten...schwule paladine... scfi lasergewehre... absolut lächerlich und zweckentfremdet um kleinen, 13 jahre alten kiddies ein powerranger MMO zubieten.

btw: bei dem rest deines postes stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## mvposse (24. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> wo hat WoW den einen richtigen "rüstungsstil"....nirgendswo die sets sehen seit WOTLK  absolut monoton und vorallem FALSCH aus. In einem Setting wie WoW passen aktuelle rüstungssets einfach absolt NICHT rein.
> WoW Sets verfolgen keinen eigenen stil, keine eigene richtung...mit jedem patch wird etwas nur noch grotesk aussehenderes hinzugefügt was mit alten sets absolut nichts mehr gemein hat. Rogues mit Schulterleuchten...schwule paladine... scfi lasergewehre... absolut lächerlich


wird sich das bei Aion ändern wenn 2jahre rum sind und neue sets kommen?


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (24. August 2009)

mvposse schrieb:


> wird sich das bei Aion ändern wenn 2jahre rum sind und neue sets kommen?



das steht leider in den sternen. momentan kann man ja leider nur vom aktuellen stand bei Aion reden...


----------



## Trish09 (24. August 2009)

Mir gefallen die Aion Rüstungen prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehen mal richtig toll aus, nich so nen einheitsbrei wie in wow...
Als gesagt wurde die neuen T sets sich von den Fraktionen her unterscheiden dachte ich "Genial wie früher zu 60er Zeiten"
Als ich dann gesehen habe das alle Stoff/Leder/Schwere Rüssi/Platte gleich aussahen nur mit anderen Farben dacht ich nur noch
"Lol, das war n schlechter witz..."

Also hab Aion gedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabuuiii (24. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hm...ich fand manche Rüstungen in Wow einfach nur Imba (Schami T6 *sabber*), andere billig (das neue Arena Gedöns).
> 
> Ich finde manche in Aion einfach nur toll (Elyos Lvl 50 Platte *sabber*), aber andere (das Draconicsetgedöns) richtig schlecht.
> 
> Wie soll ich jetzt auf die Umfrage ehrlich antworten? Da würde ein "Teil, Teils" fehlen, es geht nur von einem extrem ins andere...ich wähle einfach mal die Aion Sets, was aber nicht heißt das ich die grundsätzlich besser finde.



Ja das Schami T6 war echt nice! Ich hatte einen Ele und war ganz verliebt in mein Oufit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber all in all finde ich die Designs von Aion besser. Naja liegt warscheinlich auch an der Grafik des gesamten 
Spiels die den Ausschlag gibt.


----------



## Stancer (24. August 2009)

Mhhh : Wer hat da noch eben behauptet die Aion Rüstungen gehören in ein Beat em up Spiel wie Tekken ? Wo gehört das hier dann rein ? Erinnert mich ziemlich stark an eine Kinderserie, die Sonntag morgens immer auf RTL läuft ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (24. August 2009)

Als alter Wow Hase der das Spiel einige Monate hinter sich gelassen hat kann ich nur eines sagen:


Von Level 1- 80 sieht jeder Char aus wie ein Flicken, wie eine Mülltonne halt.
Das ändert sich leider erst wenn man sein erstes Set zusammen hat.



Als ich mir einen Char in Aion erstellt habe fand ich den Level 1 Char naja standard aber als mein Templer sein erstes Schild welches ein Rnd Drop war bekam war ich schon sehr erstaunt.
Sieht wirklich fein aus.

Wenn man ins Charakterauswahlmenü geht kann man ja schon anhand eines Beispiels sehen wie sie mal ausschauen könnten und das ist genial.

Eine Kriegerklasse mit einer Schimmernden Stahlrüstung einem Fetten Schwert und einem mächtigen Schild.
Eine Magierklasse welche sich durch eine elegante Robe auszeichnet und in der Hand ein Magierbuch hält.

Grandios.


Meine Meinung:

Wow wirklich nur ansehlich wenn man ein Higend Set hat.
Aion macht der Einkauf schon beim ersten Npc Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Entschuldigt den Vergleich.


----------



## Enyalios (24. August 2009)

Konnte auc nicht wirklich abstimmen da ich die Sets aus AION erstmals nicht wirklich genau kenne um das schon beurteilen zu können und die WoW-Sets teilweise (zumeist früher) wirklich ein Hingucker waren, zuletzt aber stark nachgelassen haben.

Generall finde ich muss man auch nicht jeden Furz mit WoW vergleichen.


----------



## franzmann (24. August 2009)

"Generall finde ich muss man auch nicht jeden Furz mit WoW vergleichen. "


das ist das beste was ich in diesen thread gelesen habe 

//sign


----------



## Sinji (24. August 2009)

Es gab wohl ein paar Sets in WoW die vom Aussehen zur Klasse passten und nicht schlecht aussahen aber so wie es scheint sind die Zeiten vorbei, hab mir auf der Page die ganzen Sets angeschaut und finde der Vergleich mit den Powerranger ist schon begründet ...

Mal zu Aion, ich finde die Setteile passen schon ziemlich gut zu den Klassen und sehen sehr gut aus vorallem ists das schöne das ich dort die Stats und das Aussehen, ab lvl 30, kombinieren kann wie ich will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... und das die Rüstungen nach zuviel Asiastyle aussehen kann ich garnicht verstehen, was ist denn daran Asiastyle ? Hab nirgends diese spitzen Asiamützen gesehen oder Samuraihelme etc. ... das die Rüstungen nicht so ganz nach Mittelalter aussehen ist klar da es ja eine eigene Fantasiewelt ist mit nem eigenen Style und dieser ist eben Mittelalter+ne Menge Fantasy was aber, wie ich finde, sehr gut aussieht (egal ob die 30er oder 50er Sets)

tja von daher -> Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (24. August 2009)

Sinji schrieb:


> Mal zu Aion, ich finde die Setteile passen schon ziemlich gut zu den Klassen und sehen sehr gut aus vorallem ists das schöne das ich dort die Stats und das Aussehen, ab lvl 30, kombinieren kann wie ich will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Asiastyle, damit ist gemeint.

5Meter Schwerter auf 2 Meter Cha.
Leuchteffekte damits nur so kracht.
Weibliche Charakter tragen selbst mit Platte nur Bikinis und haben High Heels. (oder Miniröcke)
Selbst mit dem Riesen5Meterschwert gibts Sprünge in luftige Höhen und es wird geschwungen wie ein Kochlöffel.

Usw usw...also der Asiatyle kommt raus, mit Samurais hat der btw garnix zu tun. Und wenn die Rüstungen nach Mittelalter aussehen kann ich über Wasser laufen.


----------



## Lintflas (24. August 2009)

WoW hat ein Equipment-Design? Das ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von Level 1-80 sieht der Charakter einfach nur besch..eiden aus. Danach farmt man wie ein Bekloppter sein T-Set,
und wenn man es dann endlich komplett hat und voller Stolz durch Sturmwind flaniert, stellt man plötzlich voller Entsetzen fest,
daß alle anderen exakt dasselbe tragen. 
Danach denkt man sich: _Ok, dann werde ich wenigstens mein Haus etwas individueller einrichten.... Ach nein, hier gibts ja gar kein Housing. 
Nagut, dann färbe ich halt meine Rüssi... Ach verdammt, es gibt ja gar keine Farben. Nagut, dann kaufe ich mir halt ein schickes
Zierwerk... Ach nee, es gibt ja gar kein Zierwerk...
_
Aber in WoW ist das auch ok so. Es heisst ja schließlich World of Warcraft und nicht World of Haute Couturecraft.

Trotzdem freue ich mich schon darauf, meine Aion-Rüssi nach meinem Geschmack zu kombinieren und zu färben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Roxxhy (24. August 2009)

Ich liebe diesen Asia Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wems nicht gefällt der soll Second Life spielen , lol.


----------



## Sinji (24. August 2009)

Naja nicht ganz Mittelalter aber halt viel FantasyEisenrüstungSchildSchwert+Hauch von Mittelalter Mix ... wobei die Welt (ne Hohle Kugel, leben nur auf Innenseite möglich), die Story und die Flugfähigkeit im Vergleich zu anderen Games schon ein wenig abgedreht ist von daher passen die Sets super zum Setting.

Zu den anderen Punkten, viele davon Treffen auch auf WoW und andere Spiele zu bloss in nem anderen Look.
Ausser die Sache mit den leicht bekleideten Damen das ist in der Tat in jedem asiatischen Game zu finden, ich persöhnlich finds schön wie die Character aussehen aber ich denke man sollte auch die Option haben "weniger zu zeigen" wenn man einen weiblichen Char spielt oder "mehr" als Männlicher^^ (jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Kizna (24. August 2009)

Sinji schrieb:


> (...) man sollte auch die Option haben "weniger zu zeigen" wenn man einen weiblichen Char spielt oder "mehr" als Männlicher^^ (jedem das seine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also nach dem Satz hoffe ich, dass du eine Frau bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinji (25. August 2009)

Ach du sch****e, mir fällt jetzt erst auf wie Schw*l dieser Satz rüberkommt^^

also bin n Kerl und bin normal gepolt bloss manchmal zu schludrig beim formulieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich damit Ausdrücken wollte war das, auch wenn ich selbst die leicht bekleideten Damen schätze, es vllt. eine interessante Option wäre wenn man eine Rüstung auf versch. Arten tragen kann -> viel zeigen oder weniger zeigen. Auf die Art könnten weibl. Krieger auch wie Krieger aussehen und müssten nicht mit minirock aber nem Riesenklopper aufm Rücken in die Schlacht ziehen. 
Und bei den Männlichen Chars ... da fällt mir ehrlich gesagt kein triftiger Grund ein wieso diese solch ein Option brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... wäre aber nur gerecht falls es den weibl. Chars offenstehen würde^^


----------



## Ludian (25. August 2009)

Mir gefällt der assiatische Stly von Aion nicht, die Kleidung sehen aus wie aus der Zukunft.


----------



## Sinji (25. August 2009)

Ludian schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der assiatische Stly von Aion nicht, die Kleidung sehen aus wie aus der Zukunft.



Diese Problem hätten dann aber alle Games bis auf vllt. Warhammer Online und Age of Conan (andere fallen mir grad nicht ein)


----------



## Kizna (25. August 2009)

Sinji schrieb:


> Diese Problem hätten dann aber alle Games bis auf vllt. Warhammer Online und Age of Conan (andere fallen mir grad nicht ein)



Schon das neue Addon von Aoc gesehen? Asiatischer geht es kaum noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinji (25. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Schon das neue Addon von Aoc gesehen? Asiatischer geht es kaum noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hach, du machst mich fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... im allg. hat AoC doch eher einen Barbarischen/ Antik/ Römischen Style das mit dem neuen "Asia" Addon wusst ich nicht, ich verfolge zur Zeit 1-2 andere Spiele und AoC ist nicht mit dabei.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. August 2009)

Also das argument mit den riesigen Waffen und dass die das ganich tragen können kann man ja ganz leichat entkräften.
Es sind Daeva.
Deswegen schützt ein Platten String genausogut wie eine Vollkörperpanzerung.


----------



## Kizna (25. August 2009)

Sinji schrieb:


> Hach, du machst mich fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hätte es auch nicht gewusst, wenn ich nicht auf der GC zur Vorstellung des neuen Addons dabei gewesen wäre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die rießen Waffen sind ok. Witzig wird es allerdings erst, wenn man versucht den Gegner mit einen rießigen Maiskolben zu verprügeln.


----------



## Norjena (25. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Also das argument mit den riesigen Waffen und dass die das ganich tragen können kann man ja ganz leichat entkräften.
> Es sind Daeva.
> Deswegen schützt ein Platten String genausogut wie eine Vollkörperpanzerung.



Naja, ist aber in den anderen Spielen aus dem Berreich nicht anders, und da sind es keine Daeva 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Asiastyle ist Asiastyle, diesmal nur eben mit Begründung^^.


----------



## Yaggoth (25. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Naja, ist aber in den anderen Spielen aus dem Berreich nicht anders, und da sind es keine Daeva
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja eine Begründung gibt es nahezu immer... Dann sind es eben Fabelwesen, Orks, Trolle, oder stinknormale SUPERHELDEN ^^


----------



## Tonkra (25. August 2009)

Meine begründung lautet.. es ist ein fantasy-spiel- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und keine frage AION regt für mich die fantasie des spielers an, sei es im grafik/rüstungsdesign noch sonstwas:



Also wenn ich mir vorstelle vielleicht als beschwörer mal so rumzurennen:

Die hier zum beispiel hat einen animierten "Wasserrand" am unteren ende, was ich sehr schön finde.. sowie den transparenzlook an den schultern. sieht in bewegung noch wesentlich besser aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder so:

Das mit dem transparenzeffekt find ich sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



find ich das schon hübsch..

Oder man nimmt wesentlich schlichtere und skintransfer sei dank kann man rüstungsstats auch auf sein bevorzugten rüstungsskin legen.. zwar nicht bei allen, aber den meisten ist das möglich. gibt auch rüstungen ohne bling blin.. die obrigen gefallen mir z.b. aber^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (25. August 2009)

seit wrath auf jedenfall aion...^^
die wotlk sets sinds richtig schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (25. August 2009)

mir haben in wow viele sets gefalen besonders das jäger und hexenmeister t6 fand ich super  bei aion find ich die caster klamoten geil und die rüstungen des templers und gladiators


----------



## Gocu (25. August 2009)

Die Aion Sets sind nicht schlecht, aber ich finde bei den Plattenrüstungen sieht es so aus, als könnte der Char noch grad so aus der Rüstung rausgucken. Der sieht irgendwie gequält aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ansonten sehen die Rüstungen super aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (25. August 2009)

Bei Aion sind die Rüstungssets hammeraffengeil wie ich finde, alles blingt,glänzt und leuchtet.

Bling Bling   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (25. August 2009)

Ja sie sind hübsch und ich hoffe es bleibt auch so. Solange sie nicht auf die Idee kommen von WoW zu kopieren dürfte es vorerst passen.


----------



## Artherk (25. August 2009)

Also ich sag einfach mal... Wow rüstungen sehen schöner aus ... ich habs nich so dicke mit den asia kleidchen die ich da sehe da mag ich meine schöne schwarze lederrüstung oder schwere rüstung viiiiel lieber grins


----------



## Tamîkus (25. August 2009)

ich weis net warum manche leute sich über sia look asia games beschweren einiege erfolgreiche spiele kommen aus asien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (25. August 2009)

@Gocu: Ja, es sieht schon ein bissl komisch aus, aber das liegt bei diesen beiden Charakteren auch am Körperbau.
             Der obere hat einen viel zu kleinen Kopf und der untere hat einen Körperbau wie ein Ork.

             So werden meine Chars jedenfalls NICHT aussehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Tamikus: Verstehe ich auch nicht. Die Leute meinen damit wohl eher den Manga-Style. Was man jedoch an asiatischem Design
                  auszusetzen haben kann, ist mir auch nicht wirklich klar.


----------



## GeratGonzo (25. August 2009)

Schön, das ihr alle aion so in den Himmel hebt. Kann mir aber iwi net helfen, das ostdesigne gefälltmir net. WoW ist immer noch mein Liebling, gerade das t4 fürn Krieger ist doch mal sehr hübsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (25. August 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> @Tamikus: Verstehe ich auch nicht. Die Leute meinen damit wohl eher den Manga-Style. Was man jedoch an asiatischem Design
> auszusetzen haben kann, ist mir auch nicht wirklich klar.



ich sag nur Final Fantasy  Dragon quest und viel viele mehr  besonders final fantasy7 ist eins der erfolgreichsten spiele der welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (25. August 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ich sag nur Final Fantasy  Dragon quest und viel viele mehr  besonders final fantasy7 ist eins der erfolgreichsten spiele der welt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es muss nicht jeden gefallen und es soll tatsächlich Leute geben die noch nie Final Fantasy gespielt haben.


----------



## Tamîkus (25. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Es muss nicht jeden gefallen und es soll tatsächlich Leute geben die noch nie Final Fantasy gespielt haben.



dan haben die leute aber was großes verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verzal (25. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Asiastyle, damit ist gemeint.
> 
> 5Meter Schwerter auf 2 Meter Cha.
> Leuchteffekte damits nur so kracht.
> ...


Mit anderen Worten du meinst WoW? Dann stimme ich dir zu. :3
Nur in einem Punkt hast du in jedem Fall nur zum Teil recht, ob Mädels den Bikini wie in WoW tragen ist Spielerentscheidung. Mädels können zB als Templer genauso wie eine wandelnde Festung aussehen wie Männer. Eine sehr gute option finde ich, der eine mags so der andere wieder anders.

Aber zum generellen Asia Style in Aion:
Die 5 Meter Waffen gibt es nicht, eher im Gegenteil die Zweihand Waffen sind sogar von der größe her korrekt, als Vergleich einfahc mal die Winz Waffen in WoW die oftmals viel zu klein sind obwohl es Schwerter vom Kalbier "Ich hack dich locker mitten durch!" sind. Übertrieben große Waffen habe ich in Aion bisher kaum gesehen von einigen Specials mal abgesehen.

Rüstungen leuchten, ist wie in WoW nur in WoW ists halt Quietschbunt und die Waffne leuchten ausnahmslos wie ein Signalfeuer. In Aion ist das Rüstungsleuchten eher selten und teilweise ist das was man für Rüstungsleuchten hält nur ein Buff bzw eine ANzeige des Charakters weil Fähigkeiten nutzbar geworden sind. Einige benutzen diese nicht daher bleiben sie bis zum Ausloggen permanent.

Das man die Waffen schingt wie ein Kochlöffel empfind eich nicht so, die Animationen passen sehr gut zu diesen Waffen. Und es geht bei diesne Animationen wohl weniger umd en korrekten Realismus(Den im übrigen keines der bekannten MMOs bietet)als um ein "schön aussehen". Und das Rumgehüpfe...ich bitte dich, Tauren die wie ein Gummibal im PvP um mich herumhüpfen finde ich schlimmer als das doch eher selten anzutreffende Rumgehüpfe in Aion. Naja kann ja nicht jeder mit seienr Leertaste verheiratet sien *lach*

Natürlich habe ich für Aion gestimmt allein schon aufgrund der Individualität jeder Rüstung. Vom generellen Rüstungsdesign kann man nur sagen wer schonmal einen Templer in voller Montur gesehen hat das sieht einfach nur genial aus. Der Begriff Plattenrüstung ist bei dem Burschen in jedem Fall angebracht. Dannw as auch seh geil ist aber nicht unbedingt meinen persönlichen Geschmack trifft ist die Tatsache dass es verinzelte Sets gibt die OOC wie iene normale Rüstung aussehen aber IC sich an der Rüstungen einige Effekte bemerkbar machen, so eine Rüstung bekommt man zB in den Intors zu sehen(Ist einer der wie die Entwickler so schön sagen Badass üstungen.).


----------



## Doomsta (25. August 2009)

die aion rüstungs sets sind um einiges besser, grade seit WOTLK ist WoW das schlecht designteste MMORPG was ich seit langem gespielt hab.
Keine große kunst von Aion WoW zuschlagen ich meine ein spiel in dem nur klone von mir rum rennen ob das nun am mieserablen rüstungs design liegt oder an der minimalistischen character erschaffung soll besser sein als AION? LOL


----------



## Zadig (25. August 2009)

Ich fand das Rüssidesign von WoW damals ganz in Ordnung, aber auch da gab es hässliche Dinger. T1 Tittenschultern vom Schurken sag ich nur ... bäh, dann war man sie mit T2 los, und mit BC droppen dann blaue Schultern in den Höhlen der Zeit, die aussahen wie die Dinger aus T1, bäh.

Die Sets in WotLK waren dann nicht mehr so mein fall, ist aber eben Geschmackssache. Gestimmt habe ich hier aber für Aion, die sehen einfach toll aus die Sachen, und was richtig hässliches habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Das geile Aussehen der Rüstungen, ist einer der Gründe warum ich nen Templer zocken werde ^^.


----------



## Norjena (25. August 2009)

Ich finds lustig das ich mit 3 Zeilen, die nichtmal wirklich ernst gemeint waren eine 2-3Seiten Diskussion hevorrufe...mir gings hauptsächlich dabei, um die Tatsache das die Rüstungen der weiblichen Charakter in Aion einen extremen Asiaytle haben(das ist nunmal so).

Der Vergleich mit dem Kochlöffel, war auf das Gewicht bezogen.

Ich frage mich auch warum alle versuchen zu erklären das Wow doch schlechter ist, meine Entscheidung steht fest..ich spiele Aion, steht so sogar auf der ersten Seite in einem der ersten Posts...dort steht auch, das ich manche Rüstungsets dort gut fang, andere in Aion, das es keine general Aussage gibt was jetzt besser ist, ich kenne den Leuchtmist von Wow, habs selbst über 2 Jahre gespielt...


----------



## Doomsta (25. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich finds lustig das ich mit 3 Zeilen, die nichtmal wirklich ernst gemeint waren eine 2-3Seiten Diskussion hevorrufe...mir gings hauptsächlich dabei, um die Tatsache das die Rüstungen der weiblichen Charakter in Aion einen extremen Asiaytle haben(das ist nunmal so).
> 
> Der Vergleich mit dem Kochlöffel, war auf das Gewicht bezogen.
> 
> Ich frage mich auch warum alle versuchen zu erklären das Wow doch schlechter ist, meine Entscheidung steht fest..ich spiele Aion, steht so sogar auf der ersten Seite in einem der ersten Posts...dort steht auch, das ich manche Rüstungsets dort gut fang, andere in Aion, das es keine general Aussage gibt was jetzt besser ist, ich kenne den Leuchtmist von Wow, habs selbst über 2 Jahre gespielt...



Aion ist nunmal ein fantasy MMORPG. beschwesrt du dich in WoW auch darüber das Schurken shadowsteppen können, druiden moonfire casten, krieger mit gezückter 3 meter axt auf dem Boden im kreiswirbeln nur weils "unrealistisch" wirkt? Das habe fantasy MMOs nunmal so ansich...mir würde es keinen spaß machen einem ritter zuzusehen der zu 100% realitäts getreu sein axt schwingt und nach 10 minuten erstmal 30 minuten pause machen muss (hat ja schließlich ne 40 killo schwere rüstung an)
natürlich berechnen die animationen der waffenbewegung nicht mit ein wie schwer die waffe in wirklichkeit ist. soetwas bietet heutzutage kein mir bekanntes MMO.

das von dir angesprochene "übertriebene" design ist nunmal das was die breite maße bevorzugt, es sieht einfach langweilig aus wenn die spieler mit "realen" waffen aufeinander zugehen,sich dabei "real" 5 minuten verkloppen, nach einem treffer "real am boden liegen" und sichd er gewinner "real" ein paar stunden erholen muss...

 ...im übrigen sehen andere MMOs genauso aus:

"5Meter Schwerter auf 2 Meter Cha." und "Weibliche Charakter tragen selbst mit Platte nur Bikinis und haben High Heels. ":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Leuchteffekte damits nur so kracht.":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (25. August 2009)

Wo habe ich micht denn wirklich beschwert? Ich habe nur gesagt, das es eben typisch Asiastyle ist, mehr nicht. Wenns mir nicht gefallen würde, würde ich es kaum spielen oder?


----------



## Doomsta (25. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wo habe ich micht denn wirklich beschwert? Ich habe nur gesagt, das es eben typisch Asiastyle ist, mehr nicht. Wenns mir nicht gefallen würde, würde ich es kaum spielen oder?



ich verstehe nunmal deine argumentation nicht, das es ein "typischer asia style" sein soll wenn westliche MMOs es doch ganz genauso machen? (siehe oben)

"Asiastyle, damit ist gemeint.

5Meter Schwerter auf 2 Meter Cha.
Leuchteffekte * damits nur so kracht.*
Weibliche Charakter tragen *selbst *mit Platte nur Bikinis und haben High Heels. (oder Miniröcke)
*Selbst* mit dem Riesen5Meterschwert gibts Sprünge in luftige Höhen und *es wird geschwungen wie ein Kochlöffel.*

Usw usw...also der Asiatyle kommt raus, mit Samurais hat der btw garnix zu tun. Und wenn die Rüstungen nach Mittelalter aussehen *kann ich über Wasser laufen.*"


ferner lassen die von mir fett hervorgehobenen formulierungen deinen post für mich eindeutig als beschwerde rüber kommen (ja, auch wenn dud as nirgendswo geschrieben hast man liest ja auch zwischen den zeilen^^), deshalb versuchen wir wie oben unsere meinung kund zu tun. "Ich finds lustig..." weshalb also lustig?


----------



## Lintflas (25. August 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Schön, das ihr alle aion so in den Himmel hebt. Kann mir aber iwi net helfen, das ostdesigne gefälltmir net. WoW ist immer noch mein Liebling, gerade das t4 fürn Krieger ist doch mal sehr hübsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hö? Hast Du Dir jemals die Nachtelfen oder Blutelfen aus WoW angeschaut? Die sehen alles andere als westlich aus.
Das ist Asia-Style pur.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (25. August 2009)

Ich find das Design bei Aion viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (25. August 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> ich verstehe nunmal deine argumentation nicht, das es ein "typischer asia style" sein soll wenn westliche MMOs es doch ganz genauso machen? (siehe oben)



Wieso wird Wow als westliches MMO genannt? 
Wow oder Blizzard bauen in ihre Spiele alles ein, egal welcher Stil, egal welcher Herkunft, einfach alles, Wow ist ein riesen Mischmasch, aber kein westliches MMO (auch wenn es aus den USA kommt).

Warhammer zum Beispiel ist ein typisch westliches MMO, aber nicht Wow.

Zu meinem Text, da du ihn eben kopierst hast, schau nochmal nach worauf er sich bezieht, wenn du schon fleißig am Schlußfolgern bist, fang bei der naheliegenstens (dem Bezugspunkt) an. Ich habe zudem auch nie behauptet das ich den Wow Stil besser finde, keine Ahnung warum den Mist jetzt alle als Beispiel bringen.


----------



## Doomsta (25. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wieso wird Wow als westliches MMO genannt?
> Wow oder Blizzard bauen in ihre Spiele alles ein, egal welcher Stil, egal welcher Herkunft, einfach alles, Wow ist ein riesen Mischmasch, aber kein westliches MMO (auch wenn es aus den USA kommt).
> 
> Warhammer zum Beispiel ist ein typisch westliches MMO, aber nicht Wow.
> ...


Natürlich ist mir klar auf was sich dein post bezieht, dennoch steht es uns (bzw. ein paar vorposter vor mir und mir) zu unseren standpunkt zuvertreten das Aion eben nicht einen typischen "asia" style verfolgt...denn wie schon oben gesagt lassen sich sämtliche von dir angesprochenen argumente wie z.B. kurze röcke, unrealistische überzogene waffenanimationen usw. auf etliche westliche MMOs übertragen. 
(siehe oben Beispielt: WoW....wenn dir was daran liegt kann ich dir auch noch genug andere beispiele aus HDRO oder WAR nennen).

"keine Ahnung warum den Mist jetzt alle als Beispiel bringen." aufgrund deiner formulierungen. (siehe oben)


----------



## Norjena (25. August 2009)

Aion hat einen sehr ausgeprägten Asiastyle, seht es endlich ein, und ich habe auch nie behauptet das es keine westliches MMOs mit "Asiastyle" gibt, aber Aion hat ihn, und das sticht deutlich herraus. Es ist ja nicht schlecht, es sieht großteils gut aus, habe auch nicht das Gegenteil behauptet, aber es ist nunmal der Style, egal was ihr euch einbildet.


----------



## Doomsta (25. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Aion hat einen sehr ausgeprägten Asiastyle, seht es endlich ein, und ich habe auch nie behauptet das es keine westliches MMOs mit "Asiastyle" gibt, aber Aion hat ihn, und das sticht deutlich herraus. Es ist ja nicht schlecht, es sieht großteils gut aus, habe auch nicht das Gegenteil behauptet, aber es ist nunmal der Style, egal was ihr euch einbildet.



schön das man anderer Leut's Meinung tolerriert.

/kkthxbye?


----------



## Norjena (25. August 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> schön das man anderer Leut's Meinung tolerriert.
> /kkthxbye?



Du toleriest meine Meinung genauso wenig, selfpownd, kkwtfomgrolfomfgthxbb?

Ums nochmal zu formulieren, es ist eine Sache ob man etwas empfindet, oder ob es so ist.

Ihr kennt sicher alle dieses hässliche Auto Namens "Smart" oder? Die Chinesen haben ein Modell gebaut das praktisch genauso aussieht, mit wenigen Unterschieden.

Manche Leute behaupten auch das würde garnicht wie ein Smart aussehen, gleichzeitg können aber die wenigsten Leute die Autos wirklich auseinader halten sobald das Markenzeichen fehlt. Es ist also Fakt das diese Autos beinahe identisch aussehen, auch wenn manche das Gegenteil behaupten. So verhält es sich hier ebenfalls.


----------



## ylvie (25. August 2009)

aion spielt ja wohl in einer ganz anderen liga als wow, was dieses thema angeht.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. August 2009)

ylvie schrieb:


> aion spielt ja wohl in einer ganz anderen liga als wow, was dieses thema angeht.



Stimmt, ich finde auch die WoW Sets viel abwechslungsreicher!
..also die von dir dargebotene Diskussionsgrundlage sinkt schneller als ein Stein mit Betonschuhen.

Ich meld mich hier auch mal zu Wort:
Die Aion Sets sehen recht typisch aus für den Asiastil, teilweise schlicht und auch sehr gut, teilweise aber auch nur langweilig und ohne das gewisse etwas.
WoW Sets folgen keiner klaren Linie und sind weeeeit mutiger gestaltet (schon allein was Farben angeht), aber sie sehen teilweise auch ziemlich blöd aus.

Aion hat hier den Fortschrittsvorteil, das Spiel hat eine viel 'bessere'(besser ist eigentlich doof bei dem Fall, sagen wir neuere) Engine und hat dadurch auch bessere Möglichkeiten Sets vielfältiger und interessanter zu gestalten.

An sich find ich beide ganz okay.
Bei WoW fand ich mehr wirklich _geil_ aber bei Aion fand ich dafür weniger wirklich _scheisse_!


----------



## Dellamorte (25. August 2009)

So, geh ich mal rein von den Sets aus, hat WoW bei mir klar die Nase vorn.
Zu dem normalen Equip, muss ich seit Wotlk aber sagen das Aion eindeutig abwechslungsreicher ist. Kann man aber trotzdem nicht miteinander vergleichen denn erstmal gucken wie Aion mit der dritten Erweiterung aussieht. Deswegen sag ich einfach mal Schwachsinnsdisskusion, andere möglichkeiten durch die Engine und noch nicht auf dem stand der Erweiterungen!!!


----------



## Deathstyle (25. August 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> So, geh ich mal rein von den Sets aus, hat WoW bei mir klar die Nase vorn.
> Zu dem normalen Equip, muss ich seit Wotlk aber sagen das Aion eindeutig abwechslungsreicher ist. Kann man aber trotzdem nicht miteinander vergleichen denn erstmal gucken wie Aion mit der dritten Erweiterung aussieht. Deswegen sag ich einfach mal Schwachsinnsdisskusion, andere möglichkeiten durch die Engine und noch nicht auf dem stand der Erweiterungen!!!



Engine gilt aber bei einem Vergleich zu bewerten, bessere Grafik > schlechtere Grafik, genauso ist der Stand des Spiels mit einzubeziehen bei einem Vergleich, es gibt kein WoW 1.0/3 mehr, also vergleicht man auch nichts mehr mit WoW 1.0/3.


----------



## Norjena (25. August 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> So, geh ich mal rein von den Sets aus, hat WoW bei mir klar die Nase vorn.
> Zu dem normalen Equip, muss ich seit Wotlk aber sagen das Aion eindeutig abwechslungsreicher ist. Kann man aber trotzdem nicht miteinander vergleichen denn erstmal gucken wie Aion mit der dritten Erweiterung aussieht. Deswegen sag ich einfach mal Schwachsinnsdisskusion, andere möglichkeiten durch die Engine und noch nicht auf dem stand der Erweiterungen!!!



Aion wird warscheinlich keine Erweiterungen im Wow Stil bekommen, normal gibt es von NC SOft ohne extra Kosten riesige Patches (weit größer als ein Wow Contentpatch) mit neuen Gebieten, Instanzen usw, teilweiße sogar mit neuen Klassenmöglichkeiten und mehr Lvl (kann sein das man zb mit Lvl 60 nochmal je 2 Klassen wählen kann (ein zweiter Klassenwechsel), das es also insgesamt 16 sind..).

Dabei ändert sich der "Grundstil" nicht unbedingt, nicht wie in Wow wo jedes Set etwas völlig anderes ohne Bezug auf die anderen und oft auch nichtmal der Klasse ist.


----------



## Dellamorte (25. August 2009)

Ähm.... ich glaube mich zu erinnern das NCsoft schon bekannt gegeben hätte das mindestens 4 erweiterungen auch mit anderen Rassen geplant sind.
Bin jetz net so der freak der alles Infos abspeichert aber irgendsowas war doch schon oder ?!


----------



## Norjena (25. August 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Ähm.... ich glaube mich zu erinnern das NCsoft schon bekannt gegeben hätte das mindestens 4 erweiterungen auch mit anderen Rassen geplant sind.
> Bin jetz net so der freak der alles Infos abspeichert aber irgendsowas war doch schon oder ?!



Erweiterungen kommen schon, nur im Gegensatz zu Blizzard kosten die nix extra (normal), die werden so aufgespielt. Neue Rassen halte ich eher für unwarscheinlich, aber möglich wäre es, bei Lineage2 kamen auch später neue Rassen dazu...


----------



## Syniera (25. August 2009)

Hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nichts zu gelesen, will damit aber auch nicht das Gegenteil behaupten. Es ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch erst einmal egal. Zunächst muss es ja erst einmal beginnen, um möglich Add-ons mache ich mir zu gegebener Zeit Gedanken.
BTT: Im Ganzen gefallen mir die Aion Sets auch besser. Dabei ist es mir persönlich schnuppe, ob das jetzt DER Asia-Style ist oder nicht; Hauptsache ist, dass es mir gefällt.


----------



## Fabuuiii (25. August 2009)

Syniera schrieb:


> Hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nichts zu gelesen, will damit aber auch nicht das Gegenteil behaupten. Es ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch erst einmal egal. Zunächst muss es ja erst einmal beginnen, um möglich Add-ons mache ich mir zu gegebener Zeit Gedanken.
> BTT: Im Ganzen gefallen mir die Aion Sets auch besser. Dabei ist es mir persönlich schnuppe, ob das jetzt DER Asia-Style ist oder nicht; Hauptsache ist, dass es mir gefällt.



Jo geht mir genau so. Ich finde den etwas asiatischen Touch sogar sehr sehr schön und somit positiv! 
Mir gefallen die Sachen besser als WoW-Sets.


----------



## Dellamorte (25. August 2009)

Ich hab ja auch nie gesagt das ich die Sets in Aion häßlich finde, dafür gibts ganz andere Beispiele^^
Ich denke auch mal eher das die Erweiterungen hier Kosten werden, im gegensatz zum asiatischen Raum, war bis jetzt bei vielen Spielenso.
Und was andere Stile betrifft, siehe GW, da hat man auch Medieval, Asian, Oriental und Nordic. 
WoW ist kein überspiel, aber es ist Benutzerfreundlich was mir eben Aion nicht bietet außerdem müsste ich mir auch nen anderen Rechner zulegen
Weil größere Matches sind mit meiner Kiste nicht möglich, kann ja gern meine Daten ca posten.

Pentium Quad 2,4
4g Arbeitspeicher
2mal Geforce 8600GTS
Vista Home 32bit


----------



## Sin (25. August 2009)

Fabuuiii schrieb:


> Jo geht mir genau so. Ich finde den etwas asiatischen Touch sogar sehr sehr schön und somit positiv!
> Mir gefallen die Sachen besser als WoW-Sets.



Was bitte für andere Rassen denn?


----------



## Berserkius (25. August 2009)

Aion trifft WoW kritisch. Weg mit den Müll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (25. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Was bitte für andere Rassen denn?



Tja gute Frage, allerdings gibt es nicht nur einen Planeten in dem Universum und warum sollen Rifts bloss auf eben diesen Erscheinen? Ich denke von der Story her geht da noch einiges. Was die Addons angeht, hmmm ... Guild Wars?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ok hier bezahlt man zwar pro Monat nichts, aber dennoch gab es auch hier Addons für die man bezahlen musste.


----------



## Sin (25. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Tja gute Frage, allerdings gibt es nicht nur einen Planeten in dem Universum und warum sollen Rifts bloss auf eben diesen Erscheinen? Ich denke von der Story her geht da noch einiges. Was die Addons angeht, hmmm ... Guild Wars?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Faktisch gab es für Guildwars nur ein einziges Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dellamorte (25. August 2009)

Ach Knüppelbart, lass doch solche sachen das Irgendwas Kritisch trifft, die machen ihr Geld auch wenn sagen wir mal 3 Millionen Spieler wechseln 
sollten, mehr auch nicht. Das bißchen Serverwarten usw haut nicht wirklich ins Geld. 
Ich bin und bleibe Casual und da gibts eben nix was besser geeignet ist und so wirds auch bestimmt noch länger bleiben.
Mit Pro bzw Vielspielern verdient man heutzutage nix mehr


----------



## Pitchpaw (25. August 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> Aion trifft WoW kritisch. Weg mit den Müll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kann man denke ich nicht so sagen. wotlk hat meiner ansicht nach mit wow nichtmehr viel zu tun. im endeffekt gibt es auch nicht mehr DAS wow oder DIE wow erweiterung, weil einfach jeder addons benutzt und sich so sein spiel zurechtschneidert. das ganze kann aber meiner meinung nach auf ner guten basis erfolgreich sein und blizz ist gerade dabei diese immer weiter aufzuweichen.
zum thema einfallsreichtum vergleiche man nurmal die aktuellen t9 sets mit den aion sets. die t9 sets sind nurnoch wirklich nach rüstungsklasse gegliedert und bei den versch. klassen leicht eingefärbt. world of clonecraft würde ich meinen. in aion finde ich dafür auch die "lowlevel sets" optisch auch sehr ansprechend. 
thema asiastyle: ja aion hat ihn und ich finde es macht viel an dem spiel aus, was ich hier als sehr positiv empfinde. erinnert mich stark an soul calibur, monster hunter, ff, etc und ich habe bei diesen spielen sehr viel zeit an der konsole verbracht.

wers nicht mag, solls nicht spielen, der mmo makrt ist groß genug, dass für jeden was dabei ist. ich habe auch lange wow gespielt, mir gefällt aber einfach die richtung in die es sich entwickelt hat nichtmehr, darum wechsel ich. wems noch zusagt, bitte.


----------



## Kizna (25. August 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Mit Pro bzw Vielspielern verdient man heutzutage nix mehr



Und genau das stimmt eben heute nicht mehr. Es gibt schon einen Grund warum die Leute wie die Heuschrecken plötzlich aus WoW flüchten und wenn drei millionen Spieler auf einmal wegbrechen solten ist das auch ein klares Zeichen. Ich sage jetzt nicht, dass man sich auf viel Spieler fokusieren solte, aber die Denkweise alles allen zugänglich zu machen klappt einfach nicht. Die Vielspieler haben keine Lust mehr, da ihnen die Motivation fehlt und die Casuals haben auch keine Lust mehr weil sie innerhalb drei Monaten alles erreichen und es auch jeder andere schaft.


----------



## Dellamorte (25. August 2009)

Wer schafft denn bitte was in drei Monaten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du hast echt mal ne drollige Vorstellung.
Und weglaufen kann man auch nicht grade sagen, im Moment ist zumindest auf Perenolde der Boom was Neuanfänger betrifft


----------



## Norjena (25. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Faktisch gab es für Guildwars nur ein einziges Addon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, Factions und Nightfall waren beide groß genug um eigenständig zu sein, Eye of the North auch fast. Das es getrennt kommt war klar, so verdienen sie eben mehr, die haben ja keine festen Monatsbeträge, nur den Store, und da der keinerlei Items oder ingame Vorteile anbietet dürften den nich sooo viele nutzen.


----------



## Dellamorte (25. August 2009)

Jup das stimmt und Qualitativ waren alle sehr gut


----------



## Berserkius (25. August 2009)

@Dellatorte meine Name ist nicht Knüppelbart sondern Knüppelhart und natürlich sehen die Equipdesign von Aion zum anbeissen im Gegensatz zu WoW. Die Klamotten sind sowas von hässlich umgesetzt in WoW das man Augenkrebs bekommt ( Power Rangers ) lässt grüssen.


Euer Tikif


----------



## Jelly (25. August 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Ach Knüppelbart, lass doch solche sachen das Irgendwas Kritisch trifft, die machen ihr Geld auch wenn sagen wir mal 3 Millionen Spieler wechseln
> sollten, mehr auch nicht. Das bißchen Serverwarten usw haut nicht wirklich ins Geld.
> Ich bin und bleibe Casual und da gibts eben nix was besser geeignet ist und so wirds auch bestimmt noch länger bleiben.
> Mit Pro bzw Vielspielern verdient man heutzutage nix mehr



Dabei wird aber vergessen das auch Activision Blizzard nurnoch eine Tochterfirma sind und relativ schnell abgeschieden werden können wenn die Gewinne für Vivendi nicht mehr hoch genug sind. Gewisser Druck ist somit da.


----------



## Kizna (25. August 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Wer schafft denn bitte was in drei Monaten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lesen lernen hilft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe nicht geschrieben *das* sie weglaufen, sondern *solten* sie weglaufen, Ändert aber trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache, dass sie es trotzdem tun. Beweise? Kann ich dir nur subjektive bringen. Keiner aus meiner alten Vanilla Gilde spielt mehr WoW und auch im Freundeskreis sind aus einst 7 Lueten nur noch zwei geworden. Tjoa warum habe ich jetzt drei Monate gesagt? Weil ich genau so lange gebraucht habe um meinen Pala auf 80 zu bringen, ihn in Nax zu Equipen und dann Ulda im 10ner zu clearen. Klar kein HC, aber wozu soll ich mir den Mist an tun? Ich meine, früher hat man alles getan um sich einen Kampf so einfach wie nur irgendwie möglich zu machen. Heute pullt man jeden Dreck zusammen um ein Achivment oder ein Item freizuschalten was vll. drei Stats mehr hat als das was ich im moment an habe.


----------



## Pady2468 (25. August 2009)

bei weitem die AION rüstungen 
sind meiner meinung individueller als die in wow
besonders das mitn leuchten im kampf find ich cool
haben das später alle rüstungen?


----------



## Dellamorte (25. August 2009)

Also wenn WoW so wenig abwechslung bringt, dann lest ihr wohl äußerst wenig asiatische Seiten von Aion. 
Abyssfarmen für Rüssi, Inifarmen für Rüssi so da hammer dann wieder das selbe wie in allen anderen Spielen.


----------



## Syniera (25. August 2009)

Jupp, nur reden wir hier von Design und nicht davon, wie man die Sets bekommt^^


----------



## Dellamorte (25. August 2009)

Naja über das Design diskutieren wir ja schon lange nimmer^^


----------



## Berserkius (25. August 2009)

*Knüppel ausm Sack holt*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (25. August 2009)

*Knüppel ausm Sack holt*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (25. August 2009)

*Knüppel ausm Sack holt*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dormamu (25. August 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Naja über das Design diskutieren wir ja schon lange nimmer^^


Ansichtssache

Nun ja aber bei WoW ist das so viel anders?? Low inis farmen, mehr mehr low inis farmen, pvp zergen, noch mehr pvp zergen. Ach und bevor ich es vergesse low Raid inis farmen haben wir ja auch noch im Angebot geil!


----------



## Berserkius (25. August 2009)

oppsss sry die Buffed Seite hing


----------



## Dellamorte (25. August 2009)

Nö, hab isch ned jesacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mir geht es nur darum das im moment kein MMO etwas neues mit sich bringt außer Grafik.
Aion macht auch nix besser als die anderen, die Beta ist für die meisten ja nur reinschnuppern also sollte man sich etwas mit behauptungen zügeln 
und sich besser informieren zb in den asiatischen Seiten die ja sogar wunderschön auf englisch angezeigt werden können.


----------



## Dormamu (25. August 2009)

Nun das kam aber grad so rüber sry.
Aber es geht auch darum neue Farmgründe zu bekommen als die alten Inis bei WoW. =)


----------



## Syniera (25. August 2009)

Nunja, was willst du sonst in Mmo´s machen ausser ini´s, raids, pvp, rp, lvln? Stundenlang Pazzak spielen? Hört sich auch nicht so dolle an^^


----------



## Dellamorte (25. August 2009)

Sorry sollte auch ned so rüber kommen^^

Es ist halt einfach schlimm das Disskusionen hier immer mehr und mehr Aufkommen nur weil man Fanboy ( egal welches Spiel ) ist,
sich aber rein garnicht mit den Fakten beschäftigt. Mir isses auch vollkommen Schnuppe ob WoW leute verlieren wird,
oder neue dazu kommen oder alte wie auch immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich Spiele sehr gerne MMO´s und Teste so gut wie fast jedes das mir unter den Nagel kommt und eben bei manchen sachen stehen
mir die Zehennägel senkrecht nach oben^^
Spielt Aion erstmal Richtig und dann können wir ja irgendwann mal wieder drüber Diskutieren ok.
Und jetz zurück zum Topic wie gesagt in den Designs stecken viel mühe und arbeit, aber ich mags eben net und fertig und nein ich hab nix
gegen Asiatische, bin n sehr großer Animefan.


----------



## Dormamu (25. August 2009)

Nun ich find die Sets in Aion auch besser als die in WoW. Obwohl ich sagen mus die T-Sets sehen alle (meistens) geil aus. Nur die Pvp-Sets *schauder*


----------



## Dellamorte (25. August 2009)

Ich red auch von den T-sets^^
Bis auf manche Palasachen oder das geklaute Hexer aus Warhammer finde ich sie sehr gut gelungen.
Ok T9 ist ne sache für sich, aber das zu erläutern gehört ja net hierher


----------



## afrael (25. August 2009)

Mir gefällt Aion einfach besser .


----------



## Dellamorte (25. August 2009)

Joa ist doch ok Afrael, wäre ja auch bescheiden wenn die ganze Welt den gleichen Geschmack hätte.
Was ich am meisten an Aion mag ist die Musikhintermalung. Passt sehr schön zu den Gegenden usw


----------



## Grimmjow19 (25. August 2009)

bin mal gespannt ob ihn aion sets rauskommen mit totenkopf wie z.b krieger t7 oder menschenkopf priester t6 :>

find ich von den ganzen sets irgendwie am besten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyanko (25. August 2009)

> WoW Sets folgen keiner klaren Linie und sind weeeeit *mutiger* gestaltet



Jo lol, deswegen hat Blizzard ja auch vor der ESRB, ner prüden Christenvereinigung oder was auch immer den Schwanz eingezogen und mal paar Rüstungsteile für die Damen und Herren "Jugenfreundlicher" nachbearbeitet. Beispiel Pala T8-Brustplatte für weibl. Chars, war ganz schick bis zum patch, und jetzt halt 08/15 wie der Rest.

In WoW gab es ganz schöne Sets oder auch einzelne Rüstungsteile. Jäger T2, Pala T6/T2 und (fast) alles aus Sunwell sind meine absoluten Favoriten. Mit LK alles nur noch hässlicher und einfallsloser Einheitsbrei. Mit der Speerspitze der Arenasets *würg*

In Aion sehen halt sogar die low-level Rüssis und Waffen schick aus. Man kann zu jeder Zeit nen Screenshot posten ohne sich für seinen Char "schämen" zu müsssen (wie Pala im T1/T5 z. B.) Man merkt halt das sich die Designer noch richtig Mühe geben und viel Arbeit, Zeit und auch Verliebtheit in den so erschaffenen Kreationen steckt. Bei WoW hab ich eher das Gefühl das entweder ein Grafik-Praktikant dahinter steckt oder aber die Designer unter Druck stehen "irgend etwas" hinklatschen zu müssen.

Just my 2 Pfennig


----------



## Fabuuiii (26. August 2009)

Jou.. zu TBC-Zeiten sahen die ganzen Sets und auch anderen Teile die man in BT und SW usw. verdienen konnte eigentlich alle sehr schick aus!

Bei Wotlk finde ich viele einfach nur schlecht und langweilig. Naja Wotlk kannste in meinem Augen sowieso insgesamt in die Mülltonne kloppen. Sry war jetzt sehr agressiv, aber ist nunmal meine Meinung!


----------



## DrunkPunk (26. August 2009)

sind das bei aion die sets einer bestimmten klasse oder hab ich da was übersehen? 
ansonsten sieht man mal wieder wunderbar die schlitzaugenfetische : schulmädchen-charaktermodelle in möglichst kurzen röcken und männliche in langen kleidern, das ganze mit blonierten haaren gekrönt und schon platzt dem feinen "mistel fotzimumu" du hose .xD  wems gefällt...


----------



## Grimmjow19 (26. August 2009)

DrunkPunk schrieb:


> sind das bei aion die sets einer bestimmten klasse oder hab ich da was übersehen?
> ansonsten sieht man mal wieder wunderbar die schlitzaugenfetische : schulmädchen-charaktermodelle in möglichst kurzen röcken und männliche in langen kleidern, das ganze mit blonierten haaren gekrönt und schon platzt dem feinen "mistel fotzimumu" du hose .xD  wems gefällt...



wenn du die sets vom link auf der ersten seite meinst
des sind stoff sets von elys und asis


----------



## Kizna (26. August 2009)

DrunkPunk schrieb:


> sind das bei aion die sets einer bestimmten klasse oder hab ich da was übersehen?
> ansonsten sieht man mal wieder wunderbar die schlitzaugenfetische : schulmädchen-charaktermodelle in möglichst kurzen röcken und männliche in langen kleidern, das ganze mit blonierten haaren gekrönt und schon platzt dem feinen "mistel fotzimumu" du hose .xD  wems gefällt...



Also großartig rasistischer geht es kaum noch oder? Wenns dir nicht gefällt, was machst du dann hier? Ich habe nichts gegen freie Meinungen, aber dann sollen sie bitte sachlich fundiert sein und nicht einfach altagswissenschaftlich in den Raum geschmießen. Wenn ich mir überlege auf was für einen kranken Mist viele Deutsche stehen, dann wird mir um einiges schlechter als bei den asiatischen Gedanken. Wenn man schon Wahrheiten verbreitet dann bitte auch vollständig. Was ist der größte Traum vieler japanischer Männer? Einmal im Leben im Schoß eines Mädchen mit Schuluniform liegen und die Ohren geputzt kriegen. Also was das jetzt großartig mit Sex zu tun haben soll ist mir schleierhaft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrunkPunk (26. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Also großartig rasistischer geht es kaum noch oder? Wenns dir nicht gefällt, was machst du dann hier? Ich habe nichts gegen freie Meinungen, aber dann sollen sie bitte sachlich fundiert sein und nicht einfach altagswissenschaftlich in den Raum geschmießen. Wenn ich mir überlege auf was für einen kranken Mist viele Deutsche stehen, dann wird mir um einiges schlechter als bei den asiatischen Gedanken. Wenn man schon Wahrheiten verbreitet dann bitte auch vollständig. Was ist der größte Traum vieler japanischer Männer? Einmal im Leben im Schoß eines Mädchen mit Schuluniform liegen und die Ohren geputzt kriegen. Also was das jetzt großartig mit Sex zu tun haben soll ist mir schleierhaft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha der gute alte rassismus hammer. es bedarf wohl kaum eines wissenschaftlers, um die vorlieben in einem land wie japan, wo ganz normal automaten mit gebrauchten schulmädchenslips stehen, zu erkennen. ansonsten kann man das auch ganz gut in vielen mangas für erwachsene sehen, und ich meine keine pornos.
ausserdem interessiert mich ja mal welchen "kranken mist auf den viele deutsche stehen" du meinst.ich bin da anscheinend nicht so gut informiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitchpaw (26. August 2009)

DrunkPunk schrieb:


> haha der gute alte rassismus hammer. es bedarf wohl kaum eines wissenschaftlers, um die vorlieben in einem land wie japan, wo ganz normal automaten mit gebrauchten schulmädchenslips stehen, zu erkennen.



das mit den automaten war mir neu o_O



> ausserdem interessiert mich ja mal welchen "kranken mist auf den viele deutsche stehen" du meinst.



ich denke man kann das nicht auf ein land beschränken, aber ich glaube das hier ist nicht das richtige forum um über ganzkörper latexanzüge und andere unsittliche dinge wie das bockwurst weitwerfen zu diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazark (26. August 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> welche designs gefallen euch besser die in wow oder aion?
> 
> aion:
> 
> ...



Kindischer Hype der mich extrem an AOC erinnert. Das neue findet der weniger mit Hirn ausgestattete immer besser von daher recht schwachsinnige Umfrage.

Ich frage mich eher ob die japsen an Buffed einen Tribut abtreten. AOC und Lotro haben es nicht getan und die ergebnisse sprechen für sich. Dazu kann sich jetzt jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden.

Ich zumidnest mache sicherlich nicht den betatester für nen Chinagrinder in toller Grafik


----------



## Zapler (26. August 2009)

Du Idiot hast wirklich keine Ahnung.
Also woher willste wissen ob des ein Grind Spiel ist wende bei der beta nicht mitgespielt hast.Du behauptest einfach irgendwas was du irgendwo gehört hasst du bist einfach nur dumm  das nach zu labern was andere sagen.Du spielst lieber Wow darfst ewig für dein epic fliegen grinden.Dann hast du es endlich wow aber niemand nimmt dich mit in die raidinztanzen weil du kein equipt hast aber du hast epic fliegen ist doch toll.Ich hab auchmal Wow gespielt hab nie die zeit verschwendet für berufe und Geld zu farmen wieso auch.Auf lvl 80 benötige ich doch kein schnelles Fliegen in Pvp nützt mir nichts und im Pve gibt es Portsteine.Ich hab aufgehört weger den beschiessen aussehenden Rüstungen ist einfach nicht mehr wie früher.Und du wartest gespannt aufs Neue wow oder wo du noch viel mehr Story fehler sehen kannst. wie zb. Thrall als neuer Wächter von Tirisfal Mediv lebt doch noch(wer hat den lordearon und arthas gewarnt,Wer hat thrall und jaina nach Kalimdor geschickt? [WacraftIII Spielen]).Wieso sollte ein neuer Wächter ernannt werden Mediv hat wissen über die Zukunft und Vergangenheit(Bücher lesen).Und wieso sollten die Tauren in der Horde bleiben wen ihr Anführer von einen Ork Anführer getötet wurde? Wow ist einfach nur voller Fehler die sollten aufhören damit und an Warcraft 4 arbeiten.
Behaupte nicht Sachen von anderen spielen,Menschen und was auch immer wende keine Ahnung hast.Vielleicht musste in Aion 1 min grinden um aufzusteigen weil die Ep von den q noch nicht ganz stimmen ist ja auch noch eine beta.


----------



## Yiraja (26. August 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Kindischer Hype der mich extrem an AOC erinnert. Das neue findet der weniger mit Hirn ausgestattete immer besser von daher recht schwachsinnige Umfrage.
> 
> Ich frage mich eher ob die japsen an Buffed einen Tribut abtreten. AOC und Lotro haben es nicht getan und die ergebnisse sprechen für sich. Dazu kann sich jetzt jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden.
> 
> Ich zumidnest mache sicherlich nicht den betatester für nen Chinagrinder in toller Grafik



immer diese 0815 wow spieler die ma keine ahnung von nix haben -.- .
Naja ich hab auf der gamescom ja scho n paar high end rüstungen von aion in action gesehen und ich muss sagen die 
sehen einfach genial aus, da kann blizzard sich ma ne scheibe abschneiden dann kommen wenigstens net wieder so einheitsbrei sets raus^^


----------



## Sinji (26. August 2009)

Ich weiss garnicht was alle gegen den Look von Aion haben ?

WoW = hat seine Comicgrafik in der alles sehr bunt, verspielt und auf den ersten Blick nicht unbedingt, auf die "Erwachsenere" Zielgruppe, ausgerichtet zu sein scheint (die Charaktere sehen in WoW ein bischen grobschlächtig, um nicht zu sagen mongoloide, aus find ich), andererseits ists für Warcraft typisch und scheint vielen zu gefallen (habs selbst gespielt musste mich aber zuerst an den Look gewöhnen und ging nachher auch ganz gut) vllt. auch weils auf schwächeren Systemen läuft.

Aion = hat seine Asia/ Mangagrafik, die ich persöhnlich sehr schön finde, ich mag Mangas und mir gefällt die Art und Weise wie die Asiaten die Charaktere präsentieren, diese sehen ziemlich cool aus (die männl. Chars sehen durchtrainiert und wie "echte" Fighter aus während die weibl. sehr schlank und wie Topmodels ausschaun).
Das mit den Schulmädchen ist ne Sache für sich, man kann sich solche Chars erstellen und spielen oder es sein lassen. Wenn man solche Chars sieht dann erlebt mans nur aus der eigenen Perspektive (der eine findets abartig, der andere lustig, dem andern fällts garnicht auf) man hat aber null Ahnung was der "Ersteller" für ne Intention hatte vllt. wollte er bloss einen möglichst kleinen "süssen" Char weils ihm/ ihr einfach gefällt ?!
Ich bezweifle das sich Triebtäter solche Chars erstellen um sich dran aufzugeilen ... überhaupt zweifle ich stark dran das sich jmd. an Spielen und virtuellen Figuren tatsächlich "ergötzen" kann.

Unterm Strich ists tatsächlich einfach ... wem die Optik gefällt der spielts die anderen eben nicht, es ist ne simple Entscheidung, basta !!!

Und Leute denen es nicht gefällt die hier aber mit "Japsen, Schlitzaugen, "Asiagrafik" etc." ankommen sollten sich vllt. vor Augen führen das es euer eigener "Geschmack" ist und nicht die Regel ... und das was ihr hier Postet nur eure eigene Meinung ist die, die Aionspieler nicht wirklich interessiert sondern einfach unnötig reizt (genauso als würde man jeden Schiss über WoW in dessen Foren posten obwohl man das Spiel nicht spielen möchte). 
Das führt mich gleich zu meinem Statement ... Wieso postet man hier Mist rein obwohl einem Spiel nicht zusagt, wollt ihr die Aionspieler bekehren oder was ? Ihr verschwendet eure Zeit, ... einige Leute werden sich von Aion abwenden andere hinzukommen aber da habt ihr keinen Einfluss drauf !

P.S. Chinagrinder ? Beta gespielt ? ebenmal "Aion" bei Google eingetippt und sich 2min. Zeit genommen für die Beschreibung (EU/ US Anpassung des Spiels) ? macht nichts ist ja bald OB schau(t) mal rein und berichtet von euren Erfahrungen (Quests (1500+) an jeder Ecke).


----------



## Vegie (26. August 2009)

also wer etwas ahnung von der Qualität der arbeit von NCSoft hat, weiss das sie super sachen machen.


siehe L2, die Sets sahen damals auch extrem stylisch aus, ka was Blizzard für leute in ihren Designer Team hat, aber WoW und Transformer Outfit T7 >_>

also komm...^^

Aion <3


----------



## Stancer (26. August 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Kindischer Hype der mich extrem an AOC erinnert. Das neue findet der weniger mit Hirn ausgestattete immer besser von daher recht schwachsinnige Umfrage.
> 
> Ich frage mich eher ob die japsen an Buffed einen Tribut abtreten. AOC und Lotro haben es nicht getan und die ergebnisse sprechen für sich. Dazu kann sich jetzt jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden.
> 
> Ich zumidnest mache sicherlich nicht den betatester für nen Chinagrinder in toller Grafik



/reported

Hab Karzak mal gemeldet, weil "Japse" ein rassistisches Schimpfwort ist. Sowas gehört hier absolut nicht hin, wollen wir hier auch nicht haben und zeigt ziemlich deutlich wer hier wirklich hirnlos ist !!!


----------



## Grimmjow19 (15. September 2009)

aion > wow

uh push :<


----------



## Reech (15. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> aion > wow
> 
> uh push :<



Denk ans Essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (15. September 2009)

Thread-Nekro


----------



## Bahlti (15. September 2009)

Grundsätzlich gefallen mir beide (wow nur die neuen nicht mehr sooo)

aber aion die find ich insgesamt stimmiger und innovativer


----------



## Aenny (15. September 2009)

Mir gefällt besonders das Female lvl 40 Rar & Crafting Ranger outfit.

Bei WoW das Pala T2.

Es gibt da und da richtig stylische Outfits. Kurzum es ist alles eine Frage des Stils, auf den man steht.


----------



## Thunderphönix (15. September 2009)

Also von den Tier Sets in WoW hat mir T1,T2,T3 (old),und die von BC am besten gefallen,aber seit dem neuesten addon gings nurnoch bergab,haben anscheinend irgendwelche azubi designer ranlassen...

Also ich hab ja net wirklich was gegen die Comic Grafik,aber die umsetzung ist irgendwie mist,zoomt doch mal an euren Char ran,und dann seht ihr wieviel Kanten und Ecken da eigentlich drinnen sind,die man definitv runder machen könnte....


Und von Aion muss ich sagen gefallen mir so ziemlich alle Sets,und wer nicht mit dem ''Asia Style'' zurecht kommt muss halt fern bleiben...
Ich werd höchstwahrscheinlich bei den Asmodian spielen,und da muss ich sagen gefallen mir die Flügel net wirklich,da sehen die der Elyos schon um einiges stylischer aus.


----------



## Virthu (15. September 2009)

bla, wozu diese ewigen wow-aion vergleiche bumpen...

im übrigen hat aion gegenüber wow einen sehr schlichten vorteil: man kann das aussehen seiner rüstung nachträglich ändern. wenn man ein design überhaupt nicht ausstehen kann, sucht man sich was anderes aus und zack, schon muss man sich nicht mehr über das unpassende aussehen ärgern. das gleiche bei waffen. färben der rüstungen geht ja auch noch.


----------



## Thunderphönix (15. September 2009)

Und ich bin mir ziemlich das es diese Funktion des änderns und färben der Rüstung auch in einem gewissen Game in Zukunft mögilch sein wird *hust*


----------



## Yours (15. September 2009)

Aion natürlich!

Besseres Spiel ----> Besseres Design


----------



## Ilunadin (15. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Und ich bin mir ziemlich das es diese Funktion des änderns und färben der Rüstung auch in einem gewissen Game in Zukunft mögilch sein wird *hust*



Du meinst so wie das Housing? *gg*


----------



## Thunderphönix (15. September 2009)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Du meinst so wie das Housing? *gg*



Nene das wäre dann doch wieder zuviel Arbeit xD


----------



## Ichweissnichts (15. September 2009)

Zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden. Die Richtung Barock ist mal etwas anderes (auf dem europäischen Markt).
Aber http://images.mmosite.com/aion/suit/common/lv50u_03.jpg z.B. ist ja wohl ein wenig zu sehr auf die Spielergruppe männlicher Teenager zugeschnitten......


----------



## Grimmjow19 (15. September 2009)

das barbie kleid is shit

das geht ab :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (15. September 2009)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden. Die Richtung Barock ist mal etwas anderes (auf dem europäischen Markt).
> Aber http://images.mmosite.com/aion/suit/common/lv50u_03.jpg z.B. ist ja wohl ein wenig zu sehr auf die Spielergruppe männlicher Teenager zugeschnitten......


warum auf die männlichen? das ding sieht nach nix aus oO im übrigen ist im spiel anscheinend für jeden was dabei. dieses konzept ist vermutlich nicht sofort begreifbar, wenn man das ummodeln der rüstungen ausser acht lässt. wer auf volle panzerung steht, wird vollgepanzert herumlaufen können - auch mit weiblichen charakteren.


----------



## Shaft13 (15. September 2009)

Finde die AION Sets teilweise zu übertrieben. Wirkt schon nicht mehr nach Rüstung,sondern teilweise nach einem Kampfanzug wie in Iron Man.

WOW übertreibt es da aber auch teilweise gewaltig.Also keinen Deut besser.

Aber das ist halt Geschmackssache, manche stehen auf solch übertriebene Sachen.

Deswegen wäre es schön,wenn man sich viele verschiedene Rüstungen craften lassen könnten in jeglicher Form und dann entweder wie in HDRO diese in einen Optik Slot ziehen kann und in einem anderen hat man halt die Rüstung mit den Stats,die zählt.

oder das Runes of Magic System (das baer zum Kohle machen eingeführt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ,wo man die Stats einer Rüstung auf eine Optikrohling ziehen kann, und man so selbst eine Level 5 Brust mit Level 50 Stats versehen kann.

Ist das optimale meiner Meinung nach. Leider gibt es kein MMO,das das konsequent umsetzt.


----------



## Virthu (15. September 2009)

jetzt darfst du 3 mal raten, worüber ich in meinen beiden beiträgen über deinem gesprochen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (16. September 2009)

Es gibt sowas wie optic slots^^ bzw. du kannst z.b. eine lvl 10er rüstung die dir besser gefällt mit den stats von deiner 50er die dir nicht gefällt "umwandeln"
mir selbst gefallen die sets aus aion besser... wotlk hats versau^^


----------



## Naschy (16. September 2009)

Klarer Vote für Aion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Rüstungen in WOW waren ja mal verhältnismässig schick, aber spätestestens seit WotLK kommt da nur noch hässliches Gewand daher. Ich war oft genug froh in Schattenform switchen zu können und somit den Großteil meiner Rüssi nicht herzeigen zu müssen.

Bei Aion kann man im Notfall ja immer noch den Style abändern und Farbe drüberhauen ^^


----------



## Psymaty (16. September 2009)

Die Rüstungen und die gesamt Grafik sowie viele andere Tatsachen die ich jetzt nicht erwähnen möchte waren für mich immer der Grund das ich kein WOW gespielt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei so einer Grafik lass ich meinen 4 Jährigen Sohn spielen der würde das schön finden. Die Rüstungen bei Aion sehen bei weiten besser aus als alles was ich je bei WOW gesehen.


----------



## Gwesine (16. September 2009)

*Gong schlag*

WoW vs Aion, Runde 782

Einfach nur dämlich dass die Leute laufend AioN mit WoW vergleichen müssen. Irgendwelche Komplexe ? Existenzängste ? Oder woran liegts dass immer wieder solche Threads entstehen?

AioN ist *NICHT* WoW !

Also hört auf laufend vergleiche zu ziehen

Grüße


----------



## Mikokami (16. September 2009)

Der asiatische, detailverliebte Look, hier und da etwas "kawaii", kombiniert mit den Möglichkeiten der Grafik macht Aion für mich deutlich zum Sieger in dieser Geschmacksfrage. Alleine die schicken Sachen aus den "Fancy Shops", wie zum Beispiel der Yukata.

WoW hingegen erinnert mich zusehends eigentlich nur noch an The Good, The Bad, The Ugly. Was manche Designer sich dazurecht designt haben in den Jahren, spottet jeder Form des guten Geschmacks und Ästhektik.

...und hier zum wirklichen Vergleichen, der koranische Hanbok in World of Warcraft und in Aion.

*WoW Hanbok*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Aion Hanbok*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (16. September 2009)

Ich find die Rüstungen in Aion cool, die sich sobald man kämpft verändern! Außerdem gefällt mir das Design der Polearms! Was mir an WoW besser gefällt die größe Anzahl an verschiedenen Waffenarten!

Mich stört z.B., dass es nur Bögen gibt und keine Armbrüste / Schusswaffen (okay passt nicht in die Welt) oder dass es z.B. keine Äxte bzw. 2 Hand Streitkolben vielleicht in Form von Hämmern oder so gibt!


----------



## sinann (16. September 2009)

das aber doof, dass du nur zwei Spiele und ihre Rüstungdesigns vergleichst.

Die Rüstungdesigns von World of Warcraft bedarf es einer gründlichen Überholung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zuviel matschige Texturen (keine Ornamente und Verzierungen erkennbar), wie Blizzard das wett macht ?  durch prollige Zaubereffekte von jedem Spieler sichtbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich seh nach langer Spielpause nichtmehr wo die Gegner sind, nur ihre Lebensanzeigen verraten mir so in etwa wo se stehen, und durch die Fähigkeit Ansturm, lauf ich meistens an denen durch, weil ja das klassische /face befehl oder feature nicht gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bzw. Kolosionsabfrage)


Aion auf den ersten Blick erinnert mich an Guild Wars / Lineage II

Ja, ich habe kurzweilig einst Lineage II gespielt, genau, wo man rückwärtslevelte wenn man zuoft starb, nicht nur ep-verlust wie in DAoC.

Hier mal eine Liste von oben nach unten, welche Rüstungsdesigner verdammt gute Arbeit geleistet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Age of Conan   (10punkte, sehr nett, hübsch, nicht zuviel und nicht zuwenig bei weibl. Charakteren)
2. Aion (Verbesserung zu Guild Wars, Lineage II,...    Asia-Style eben, die ganzen China-Soldaten in den Klassikern von Jet Li haben ja auch alle nur Stoff/Seide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
3. Warhammer Online   (innovativ, jede Rasse hat ihre eigenen Rüstungen, hätte ich von WoW erwartet.)
4. World of Warcraft (matschige Texturen, keine richtigen Verzierungen oder Ornamente zu sehen, weil die Grafikengine fast 2D ist? ich seh mein Charakter über den Boden laufen oO oder schweben? Treppen-Laufanimationstest beweist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dennoch gibt es einige hübsche Details, die mich an Guyver erinnert, Unterarmklingen dergleichen, aber zuviele Leuchteffekte der Augen und so... nicht ungewöhnlich, epic is now casual. Mal sehen welches MMO von der Richtlinie lila = episch abweicht, und besseres als episch bietet, oder die Qualität episch abschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PS: aber superschöne Schultereffekte bei manchen Klassen like Schamane
5. Everquest 2 (die aktuellste Erweiterung habe ich nicht gesehn, aber mir gefiel der Mönch und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinji (16. September 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich find die Rüstungen in Aion cool, die sich sobald man kämpft verändern! Außerdem gefällt mir das Design der Polearms! Was mir an WoW besser gefällt die größe Anzahl an verschiedenen Waffenarten!
> 
> Mich stört z.B., dass es nur Bögen gibt und keine Armbrüste / Schusswaffen (okay passt nicht in die Welt) oder dass es z.B. keine Äxte bzw. 2 Hand Streitkolben vielleicht in Form von Hämmern oder so gibt!



Find ich auch Schade das es etwas weniger Waffenarten sind hoffe aber das dies in Zukunft vllt. doch noch den Weg ins Spiel findet, wobei ich sagen muss das Schusswaffen nicht in die Aion Welt passen Armbrüste aber schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Denke die Aiondesigner könnten da schon einiges an neuen Waffenitems zurecht machen, talent haben sie ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Achja, Extendable Weapons gibts ja schon wieso dann nicht ne Neue Waffenklasse -> Peitsche (Indiana Jones lässt Grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), wäre doch mal net, in einer hand n Schwert, in der zweiten ne Dornenpeitsche oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## __Bacardii__ (16. September 2009)

wow sets sind mit t9 derbe schlecht gemacht deswegen aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bono3000 (17. September 2009)

große pluspunkte bei aion:
+ man sieht auch am anfang nicht aus wie ein clown oder obdachloser
+ normal-/attack-modus bei manchen klamotten, find ich einfach zu geil

ein nachteil könnte sein, dass die setboni bei aion nicht ganz so ausgefeilt zu sein scheinen... trotzdem ist aion mein favorit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atlantus (17. September 2009)

Eig. zimmlich sinnlos das zu vergleichen, hab mir nicht alles hier durchgelesen aber was man sagen muss ist: 

WoW ist WoW und Aion ist Aion

WoW eher Anime/Fantasy, Aion eher Real/Fantasy .... es sind Fantasy spiele die unterschiedlich sind und deswegen ist es dumm es zu vergleichen könnte man auch ne umfrage machen -> PS3 oder XBoX, Weiß oder Schwarz, Cola oder Pepsi, Blond oder Brünett, Giga oder Game One, Simon oder Budi .... die lieste geht immer weiter -_-


----------



## Norjena (17. September 2009)

Atlantus schrieb:


> WoW eher Anime/Fantasy, Aion eher Real/Fantasy .... es sind Fantasy spiele die unterschiedlich sind und deswegen ist es dumm es zu vergleichen könnte man auch ne umfrage machen -> PS3 oder XBoX, Weiß oder Schwarz, Cola oder Pepsi, Blond oder Brünett, Giga oder Game One, Simon oder Budi .... die lieste geht immer weiter -_-



WoW ist eher SiFi/Fantasy und Aion ziemlich eindeutig Anime/Fantasy. Ansonsten hast du Recht, solche Vergleiche bringen nie viel.


----------



## Atlantus (17. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> WoW ist eher SiFi/Fantasy und Aion ziemlich eindeutig Anime/Fantasy. Ansonsten hast du Recht, solche Vergleiche bringen nie viel.



WoW is SiFi ? x.x 
need aufklärung ^^


----------



## Mähne (17. September 2009)

Atlantus schrieb:


> WoW is SiFi ? x.x
> need aufklärung ^^


Genauer gesagt ne Mischung aus Fantasy und Steampunk, sonst gäbe es in WoW keine Maschinen wie die U-Bahn oder Motorräder&Co.


----------



## Raaandy (17. September 2009)

sehr sinnvoll sone umfrage in einem aion forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (17. September 2009)

Mähne schrieb:


> Genauer gesagt ne Mischung aus Fantasy und Steampunk, sonst gäbe es in WoW keine Maschinen wie die U-Bahn oder Motorräder&Co.



Und keine Rüstungen im Powerrangerlook mit Leuchtdioden.


----------



## Faken00b (17. September 2009)

find das equip design von Aion definitiv besser als WoW seit WOTLK gibts da eig immer das gleiche nur mit anderen stats,itemleveln und namen aber bei Aion siehts dank besserer grafik nich nur besser aus sondern es is auch wesentlich...jetz fällt mir des wort nich ein wo nich alles gleich is sondern ganz viel verschiedenes...mist-.-

naja wort hin oder her aion is besser^^


----------



## Virthu (17. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> WoW ist eher SiFi/Fantasy/*Einflüsse durch Crack/Koks/verschiedene getrocktenete und gerauchte Pilze* und Aion ziemlich eindeutig Anime/Fantasy. Ansonsten hast du Recht, solche Vergleiche bringen nie viel.



gefixt. erklärung: design mancher wow items lässt sich sonst nicht erklären


----------



## Rayon (17. September 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> gefixt. erklärung: design mancher wow items lässt sich sonst nicht erklären


Sowas nennt sich wohl Fantasie, was viele Jugendliche nicht mehr kennen. ^^


----------



## Virthu (17. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Sowas nennt sich wohl Fantasie, was viele Jugendliche nicht mehr kennen. ^^



welche perverse fantasie hat t1 der paladine hervorgebracht?

p.s. ich wäre gerne ein jugendlicher. wirklich gern.


----------



## Norjena (17. September 2009)

Also das Druiden T1 fand ich sehr praktisch, da konnte der gute Druide gleich seine Schultern rauchen, und musste das Zeug nicht erst aufm Schwarzmarkt suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Shiv0r (18. September 2009)

> WoW ist eher SiFi/Fantasy und Aion ziemlich eindeutig *Anime*/Fantasy. Ansonsten hast du Recht, solche Vergleiche bringen nie viel.



Tut mir leid, aber ich sehe da nicht viel stillistisches vom Anime. Das einzige(mir bekannte) stilistische ist die mögliche Idealisierung der Figuren, die man sich erstellt oder auch die Figuren, die man teilweise in Aion wiederfindet, allerdings wird im Fantasy Genre Allgemein idealisiert oder übertrieben, weshalb es auch genauso gut Fantasy sein kann.


----------



## iXEd (18. September 2009)

oh man echt schlimm mit euch AION fans xDD

wenn du schon WoW sets mit AIOn sets vergleich willst...

dan poste die sachen in gleicher quali...

echt arm...und warum zum teufel wird immer mit WoW verglichen?

am ende vernichtet WoW AION sowieso spätestens mit dem addon


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

iXEd schrieb:


> oh man echt schlimm mit euch AION fans xDD
> 
> wenn du schon WoW sets mit AIOn sets vergleich willst...
> 
> ...



und es ist echt schlimm mit euch WoW Fanboys... mag selbst diese vergleiche nicht... und WoW ist halt Marktführer ist schon tausendmal durchgekaut worden, bin auch für das dieser Thread geschlossen wird........
WoW wird nicht Aion vernichten, Aion wird entweder ein Gutes MMORPG oder wird sich selber vernichten^^ und WoW vernichtet sich schon tag für tag für tag... und in gleicher Quali???? Aion hat nunmal bessere Grafik und die entschuldigung das WoW 6 jahre alt ist oder so zählt nicht, da es immer geupdatet wurde, klar ihre Engine ist schrott aber damit müssens leben...
könnte man aber auch i-wie hinkriegen


----------



## iXEd (18. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> und es ist echt schlimm mit euch WoW Fanboys... mag selbst diese vergleiche nicht... und WoW ist halt Marktführer ist schon tausendmal durchgekaut worden, bin auch für das dieser Thread geschlossen wird........
> WoW wird nicht Aion vernichten, Aion wird entweder ein Gutes MMORPG oder wird sich selber vernichten^^ und WoW vernichtet sich schon tag für tag für tag... und in gleicher Quali???? Aion hat nunmal bessere Grafik und die entschuldigung das WoW 6 jahre alt ist oder so zählt nicht, da es immer geupdatet wurde, klar ihre Engine ist schrott aber damit müssens leben...
> könnte man aber auch i-wie hinkriegen



lol ^^


sry wenn du auf beste grafik in WoW nicht stellen kannst ohne das dein PC versagt

also ich hab grafik auf mitte stehen da sieht das equip 100x besser aus als auf den billigen pics die von WoW geposten wurden...


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Shiv0r schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber ich sehe da nicht viel stillistisches vom Anime. Das einzige(mir bekannte) stilistische ist die mögliche Idealisierung der Figuren, die man sich erstellt oder auch die Figuren, die man teilweise in Aion wiederfindet, allerdings wird im Fantasy Genre Allgemein idealisiert oder übertrieben, weshalb es auch genauso gut Fantasy sein kann.



Rüstungen, Art der Angriffe, Animationen, zb Gladiator, das sieht alles sehr nach Animes aus, und ja ich kenne einige Animes, und ich mag sowohl manche Animes, als auch Aion.
Oder die Skils des Templers bei denen extrem schnell zugeschlagen wird, sieht mit einer Einhand aus wie Dragon Ball, oder Gladiator wenn er hoch spingt, oder seinen Gegner in die Luft schleudert, und danach wieder auf den Boden donnert, das ist Animestyle. (was nicht schlecht ist, in so einem Spiel wirkt es einfach gut).


----------



## Shiv0r (18. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Rüstungen, Art der Angriffe, Animationen, zb Gladiator, das sieht alles sehr nach Animes aus, und ja ich kenne einige Animes, und ich mag sowohl manche Animes, als auch Aion.
> Oder die Skils des Templers bei denen extrem schnell zugeschlagen wird, sieht mit einer Einhand aus wie Dragon Ball, oder Gladiator wenn er hoch spingt, oder seinen Gegner in die Luft schleudert, und danach wieder auf den Boden donnert, das ist Animestyle. (was nicht schlecht ist, in so einem Spiel wirkt es einfach gut).



Ich setze mich mit der Materie Animestil und Fantasystil auseinander, da ich selbst in diesem Stil zeichne. Das sind keine wirklichen stillistischen Merkmale eines Anime. Es gab z.B. im Fantasy Genre vom Anime früher eher Zeichner, die sich an europäischen Mittelalter orientiert haben. Bei den Arten der Waffen genauso, die Waffen sind in den meisten der Fälle an der Realität orientiert. Die Abstammung der eigentlichen Waffe kann natürlich vom asiatischen Raum sein, hat allerdings auch nicht wirklich was mit Anime zutun.
Die Animationen sind verzerrte und übertriebene Darstellungen von Kampfkünsten, die man wohl zu genüge im asiatischen Raum finden wird.


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Shiv0r schrieb:


> Die Animationen sind verzerrte und übertriebene Darstellungen von Kampfkünsten, die man wohl zu genüge im asiatischen Raum finden wird.



Ja, eben teilweiße auch in Animes, aber für gewöhnlich nicht in "unserer" Fantasy.


----------



## Omidas (18. September 2009)

Ich habe heute bei uns im Forum nen tolles Bild von einer High End Elyos Rüstung gefunden:

http://s4.directupload.net/images/090917/sl28yszk.jpg

 Passt doch richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Nicht alzu ernst nehmen!


----------



## mayfee82 (18. September 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Ich habe heute bei uns im Forum nen tolles Bild von einer High End Elyos Rüstung gefunden:
> 
> http://s4.directupload.net/images/090917/sl28yszk.jpg
> 
> ...




nettes bildchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibst auch in der weiblichen version? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiv0r (18. September 2009)

> Ja, eben teilweiße auch in Animes, aber für gewöhnlich nicht in "unserer" Fantasy.



Im Anime gibt es ein Fantasy Genre, weshalb es nahe liegt, dass es im Anime auch zu einer übertriebenen und verzerrten Darstellungen der Kampfkünste kommt.
Das alles sind Elemente des Fantasy Genre, den dieses Genre verzerrt, kombiniert oder/und übertreibt mit Gegenständen Anatomie etc. .
Der Animestil hingegen, vereinfacht (in den meisten Fällen), idealisiert Figuren und defomiert(in den meisten der Fälle) anhand der Idealisierung Stellen im Gesicht und Körper.


----------



## Omidas (18. September 2009)

Die weibliche Verion sähe wohl so aus:

http://fashionista.com/2009/09/02/heidi%20...big%20wings.jpg


----------

